# fruit and veg



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

Are there veggies and fruits that V's love? On the weekends I feed him boiled chicken and rice but I would like to add some veg to it and can fruit be used as a snack now and again?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is a helpful website: http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/animal-poison-control/people-foods-avoid-feeding-your-pets


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

ooh, I bet he looks forward to the weekend! Pretty much anything that isn't toxic. Carrots, pumpkin, squash, sweet potato, apple, banana, berries, various greens, celery, peppers. Well you get the point!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Astro and Zsa Zsa will eat Pumpkin, Potato, peas, Beans, Broccoli, Sweet Potato, Tomato, corn, Brussel Sprouts.....pretty much anything veggie except Lettuce or Celery. They will also eat Bananas, Peaches, Pears, Apples, Watermelon, Mango, Paw Paw, Kiwi Fruit and lots of other stuff. Not big on citrus though.......  

On a hot day, Astro particularly loves an icy cold slice of ripe watermelon.....but hey.....who doesn't...........


----------



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

thanks! I guess he will look forward to weekends even more now!


----------



## ZStotts (May 7, 2013)

Lily loves to eat carrots, celery, sweet potatoes, kale, green beans, and peas for vegetables. She also loves apples!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

funny to see what each pup likes and doesn't like. Wilson does not like bananas. A homemade frosty paw with bananas was rejected a few weeks ago - he really doesn't like them! Will take carrots and green beans, but they aren't as awesome as his true loves: sweet potatoes and celery.


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi,

We just gave Moose his first carrot and a bit of apple, he is 14 weeks old. How much fruit/veg can he have? I don't want to get him sick, but he loved them both...

thanks


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

samkins said:


> Hi,
> 
> We just gave Moose his first carrot and a bit of apple, he is 14 weeks old. How much fruit/veg can he have? I don't want to get him sick, but he loved them both...
> 
> thanks


Take it slowly when introducing new foods, but once you know he's good with it, give as much as you want. Veggies make up anywhere from 10-20% of my dog's diet, so on average 3-7 oz a day not including veggies for snacks.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fergy used to snatch the sweet potatoes from the veggie bin and chew them raw... don't try it with a regular potato though! 
You need to check a list... there are many veggies that are very toxic... don't ever feed anything with Onion, or Garlic...
Not even the meatloaf!!!


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

I just gave Moose his first celery stick and he loved it! so funny to watch him explore, play then eat.


----------

